# What is considered a hive for pollination services?



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Waiting for the reply, interested as well.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

In Oregon, we have guidelines for what constitutes a "pollinating unit".
This was established long ago and has been updated a number of times.
From Oregon State University, take a look at this:

https://catalog.extension.oregonstate.edu/files/project/pdf/pnw623.pdf


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Harry - Very interesting read indeed. Saved the doc for further information later on. Thanks for the info!


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

after reading i dont think you can simply split your 50 then take them to the field 2 weeks later at least not as grade a


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

johnbeejohn said:


> after reading i dont think you can simply split your 50 then take them to the field 2 weeks later at least not as grade a


Given 4 to 6 weeks in the Almonds, with ability to have supers to throw on, I think that's actually possible. Never done it, but it would seem possible given how the hives going to almonds are normally 8 frames of brood/bees. Take them in doubles, and by the end the queens would have upper deep full of brood too. Split 50/50 and give a new queen to the queenless part along with a super each full of comb. Good to go as a Grade A pollination unit.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Are any running mediums? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I once found a page on (probably) the USDA website that told how many frames of bees/brood a colony should have to adequately pollinate certain crops, I cant for the life of me find that webpage. The linked page is a bit ambiguous in a definition for a colony, it implies drones are present and doesn't flat out say exactly what constitutes a "colony".My definition would be a viable queen (or viable queen cell) and enough foragers and workers to take care of enough brood and store enough food to make the entirety of all said bees self sustaining. But then we can talk about a dwindling colony, so maybe a viable queen and at least 1 female honeybee up to a self sustaining unit. A viable queen/queen cell and a certain number of bees constitutes a "colony" in my mind. Having a queen or a queen cooking seems like it should always be in a colonies definition but the only question I have would be how many workers/nurse bees/guard bees etc. are needed :s


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

A "pollination unit" is whatever the person who is paying you says it is.

Might be double deeps that are empty. ( not likely)
Might be 8 frame average six frame minimum.
Might be a single packed to the hilt.
If they are going under the nets and not going to come back out in very good shape a decent five frame nuc might be whats required in some cases. 

Bottom line is: Provide at least what they ask for while doing them a hair better if you want to be asked to come back next time.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Joe Hillmann said:


> I am wondering if there is a generally agreed upon description of what a single hive is?


There are all sorts of agreed upon descriptions of what a single hive is. What's most important, when it comes to pollination service, is what is agreed upon between the grower and the beekeeper. Different crops demand different colony strengths, measured in the number of frames of brood and/or number of frames covered in bees.

Those 50 hives you spoke of could only be split into 100 if there was sufficient necessary components in each box or enough in one to equalize the contents between each box sufficient to make two colonies, giving one a new queen. Or both.

Don't get to head over heels with what one can get for the service. There is more to it than just the income. As attractive as it may appear to be. What is gained via pollination may be lost from honey production.


----------



## bw200314 (Sep 3, 2015)

find the guidelines for almond polination. i think it is either 8 frame or 10 frame with sufficent bees in them. if u go to polinate the almonds they will inspect them to make sure they meet there standards


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

**I'm just curious because if someone had 50 hives with two 10 frame deep brood chambers they could split them to make 100 hives. And when charging a farmer for their service by the number of hives I am wondering if there is a generally agreed upon description of what a single hive is?**

yes there is always a general description of whats required for specific pollination via crop requirements
If this is geared towards making increase for almonds- its not so simple-at that time of year it is not
likely that you can get 50 queens-these are all bought and paid for in-advance-up to a year ahead of 
in lots 10-20 times the amount you speak of--there is a limit to availability for demand exceeds the
amounts at hand--
If you are speaking after almonds pollination prices for row crops and such-keep in mind the cost to run the colony
for the season may exceed the amount you generate with the small fees offered--RDY-B


----------

